
Why we run a daily all-hands meeting - bradgessler
https://medium.com/poll-everywhere/why-we-run-a-daily-all-hands-meeting-268341a26a23
======
meidlin
Get to the chopper - grea way to the start the morning. Will implement this in
our smaller 6 person team!

